

Pinpointing the day from Ice Cube's "Today Was A Good Day" - bproper
http://murkavenue.tumblr.com/post/16553509655/i-found-ice-cubes-good-day

======
aidenn0
There were definitely pagers in the 80s.

Actually and the 70s and the 60s and the 50s, but they were certainly widely
available by the late 80s.

~~~
thereallurch
Also, why is it assumed the "good day" couldnt have been during the filming of
a movie?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Monday_(date)> would also suggest otherwise

------
mason55
It's interesting because one of the lines is "Hope I live another twenty-fo"
implying that he's 24 years old; however the song was released when Ice Cube
was only 23.

~~~
TobiasCassell
24 hours not 24 years.

